# Great Photos By Surfer Of Waves



## bradfox (Jul 20, 2014)

These pictures are amazing.

How does he manage to take these while surfing - beautiful images. Wish I could do this.

_Surf photographer Clark Little has nearly one million followers on Instagram with his amazing photographs of breaking waves. Unlike most pictures that youll see of giant waves crashing down, these are not taken safely from the shoreline, but smack in the middle of all the action. _

See here: The Man Dove Head First Into A Wave? And The Result Will Drop Your Jaw. AMAZING. | News Twitter

I love last picture of the heart-shaped wave here- sorry couldn't get it to upload to this page.

http://i1.wp.com/www.newstwitter.co.../07/Screen-Shot-2014-06-27-at-12.48.46-PM.png


----------



## Civchic (Jul 22, 2014)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2014)

It doesn't look like he's surfing when he makes those photos, and it's interesting to see how many shot are of a shore break.

In most of the others it looks like he is in the water.


----------

